
Third of coronavirus deaths in England's hospitals linked to diabetes [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybwEroeC8nk
======
open-source-ux
Here is the link to the research mentioned in the video:

 _Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes and COVID-19 related mortality in England_

[https://www.england.nhs.uk/publication/type-1-and-
type-2-dia...](https://www.england.nhs.uk/publication/type-1-and-
type-2-diabetes-and-covid-19-related-mortality-in-england/)

